# My emersed culture



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well considering I have never used tapatalk before, started a thread before, tried to attach a photo to a post before; I would be amazed if iI do this right. So please bear with me.

On Oct 22, 2011 I set up my first emersed culture since 1985. I started with mostly Aroids of Crypts and Anubias and added stem plants at a later time.

One of the crypts I planted that day was C. walker x usteriana.








Last week it looked like this:








Then today I noticed it is sending up its first spathe. I don't have a photo of it yet, but it will be great to confirm if it is the correct hybrid.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Looking good Klaus! This species has a very nice spathe.


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice! Do you mind me asking what type of substrate you are using? Also, how do you manage the algae? My emersed setup keeps getting green algae. I can't seem to get rid of it.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

I will have to look when I get home as I used at least three different mixes when I set the first group of plants up. I know I have java moss around the rhizome.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

When I got up this morning I was greeted by this open spathe... all I can say is wow... what beauty there is in nature.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

It looks like there is something wrong with the link to the photo. I will fix it when I get home later as I do not have computer access here at work at the moment. Only my IPAD and it doesn't allow paste and copy. 

For those of you who are wondering, I got the plant from 954baby...thanks!! It has proven to be very robust and has produced a couple of keikis as well as a spathe. 

I took a closer look at the label and I believe this to be planted in a combination of peat, MGOC and Carib Sea Flora Max in roughly equal amounts by volume.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

Amy, I don't seem to have algae problems. I began to on a few pots but once the media became shaded with plants or became overgrown with moss, the algae went away. I change the water every two weeks and lightly fertilize at that time with micro-macro and iron.

If i get the energy tomorrow I will post a thread with multiple photos of my humidomes. For the most part I have had success emersed.


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

now I must try to grow some emersed plants. nice spathe :slywink:


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

I wonder what I am doing wrong  

I noticed that the moss around the base of the plant helps, too.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think it is possible we are giving these aroids too much light coupled with a great supply of nutrients, which results in the possiblity of algae growth. I noticed when moss started to take over the substrate, algae had a hard time to compete. With other stem plants, as they filled in the pots, algae disappeared from them also.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree - stem and carpeting plants outcompete algae fairly efficiently, especially when they have access to the high CO2 content of the air. Slower-growing species, such as swords and aroids, don't seem to do as well in that department.

If moss doesn't cut it for you, try using a small carpeting plant to fill in the space at the foot of an aroid. Glosso is particularly prolific in emersed form, and not terribly needy, or in a particularly high-light setup, HC would be lovely.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

I noticed the Anubias minima i got from 954baby last Oct, blooming as well as my emersed Hygro sp araquaia. The minima bloom inpinged the huydrodome lid so I moved it to a ten gallon. 

I think I am going to have to get one of those large Rubbermaid tubs for some of my Anubias. I have a broadleaf that is too large for a humidome and a hastifolia that needs to move out too. And if i ever find a pynaerit, I know I will need a larger aroidbox also.

The bloom on the Hygro Araquaia is pretty also. I will take some pics later today and see if I can get them up.


----------

